# New Rv



## CampingSims (Jun 12, 2005)

We hadnâ€™t been camping in years, used to own a 19â€™ Prowler. Recently stopped at an RV dealer and fell in love with the Outback. Kids are older now 21(boy) 17(girl) and we are winding down from every weekend having to be at an event. You know the volunteer parent kindâ€¦.
Anyway, we just purchased a 27RSDS.

I have to say before we bought it, we found this website. You are all informative, funny, great (add the appropriate adjective) people. Thanks for all the input and this site is addictive.

We look forward to lots of camping and lots of outback site browsing. My DH is going for his mod diploma alreadyâ€¦..Quickie Flush and Maxxair Vents alreadyâ€¦..

Bill & Therese


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback.









You are going to LOVE it!!!









We moved up form a Coleman Tent Trailer and are loving every bit of our Outback.

Feel free to ask questions or post some pictures of your new trailer in the Gallery.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bill and Therese,

Welcome and congratulations on your new Outback! Have a great summer.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Bill & Therese to the group.
And also congrats on the 27RSDS.
They are even better in person








So whenever you get a chance to get to a Rally (Go For It)
Don action


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Bill and Therese,
Welcome to Outbackers .com The best site I agree.
You are going to love your 27







We picked ours up about a month ago.
WE are retired ,three grown kids Patti , Jon and Holly and husband Cy.We also have a 2yr old grandson Andy. Hope to camp with our family too.
We camped in the Mich UP in a tent last summer. Outback is going to great this year. Alot easier getting out of bed, The bathroom is so spacious . Even a real bedroom. Coffee in the am rain or shine. Home cooking, I want to get a Dutch Oven and try some of the wonderful recipes on this site.
I hope to try to make it to the Big Rally next year so I can meet the families that post here.
Great mods ,try thr kitchen drawer next!








Jan


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to our group!!

Enjoy your new outback.

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the new 27...

Add another 27 to the group!!!!!

We got our 27 in March and love it, but with work we haven't beable to do alot of camping, yet...

Hope you enjoy the camper and the site,

Gary

By the way, my wife and her family moved to Delaware from Brick.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello and welcome to OUTBACKERS!

Enjoy the new toy.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats Bill and Therese, You made a great choice!
















We went from a tent trailer to nothing for a few years and now we just love our Outback. Enjoy!

7Heaven


----------



## CampingSims (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for the good wishes. I forgot to mention that someone in the service department at our RV dealer told us if we had a video camera it would be a good idea to bring it to the PDI. We did and it is a good reference video.

We will go camping this weekend rain or shine!

Bill & Therese


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi campingsims action

welcome aboard.

congrats on your new trailer









enjoy and have fun









darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT







You and your family will have a blast with it.
Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------

